# Componentes para ECUS O Modulos PCM automotrices en Mty?



## VIAJERO (Dic 4, 2015)

Alguien sabra algun lugar donde buscar componentes para reparacion de ECUs  en Monterrey?

SALUDOS ...


----------



## eli93 (Dic 18, 2015)

se tienen que buscar remplazos,las nuemeraciones que tienen las piezas no las venden tal cual asi.


----------

